# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  هل دجاج اللحم “برويلر” غير صحي ؟

## mohamed73

لا يحب عشاق الدجاج سماع ذلك ، ولكن دجاج  اللحم يعتبر واحدا من الأنواع الغير صحية والضارة بصحة الإنسان ، إذا كنت  من محبي تناول الدجاج فيجب تناول الدجاج البلدي الذي يربي وينمو داخل  المنازل ، لأنه أفضل وصحي عن هذا النوع بالتأكيد .تكمن المشكلة في كيفية تربية دجاج  البرويلر ، في طرق التربية والتغذية التي تتلالقها داخل المزارع ، والتي قد  تسبب الكثير من المشكلات الصحية ، حيث يركز تجار دواجن اللحم على نمو  الدجاج سريعا وتكوينه للحم والدهون حتي يستطيع بيعه ، لذلك تعتبر أساليب  نموه وتثمينه أمرا غير صحي على الإطلاق ، ويؤثر سلبيا بلا شك على جودة  اللحوم .*حقائق عن دجاج اللحم “بوريلر” :**حقيقة 1*
 أولا، قد  تحتوي اللحوم على الكثير من الجراثيم والبكتريا ، أما هذه الدواجن يكون  الآلاف منها مصابا بالعدوى ، وعندما يتم ذبحها تنتقل البكتريا المسببة لها  إلى باقي الطيور ، لأن جميعها يربى ، يذيح وينظف معا ، ولذلك تكون البيئة  مهيئة لإلتقاط البكتريا بشكل كبير بالمقارنة مع الدجاج المربى في المنزل . *حقيقة 2* 
 يتم حقن هذه  الدواجن بالمضادات الحيوية للحفاظ على حياتها ، لأن مناعتها تقل داخل  المزارع ، وإذا إنتقلت العدوى للإنسان ، يصبح من الصعب علاجها  بالمضادات  الحيوية ، لأن لحم الدجاج قد اكتسب بالفعل مقاومة لهذه المضادات الحيوية ،  ولا يمكن أن تتخيل أيضا كمية المضادات الحيوية التي تتناولها عند أكل دجاج  البرويلر . *حقيقة 3* 
هناك بعض  المصادر التي تؤكد أن دجاج البرويلر يزيد خطر الإصابة بمرض السرطان وارتفاع  مستوى الكوليسترول ، ولكن بالمقارنة مع الدجاج الذي يربى منزليا فالأمر  يحتاج كثير من الوقت والجهد للبحث لإثبات أنه يقلل خطر الإصابة بهذه  الأمراض . *حقيقة 4* 
 تختلف  المعايير التي يتبعها التجار والمربيون لزيادة حجم الدجاج من مكان لآخر ،  ففي بعض الأماكن تستخدم الأدوية والمواد الكميائية لتثمين وزيادة وزن هذا  الدجاج ، وتؤثر هذه المواد الخطيرة على صحة الإنسان بلا شك . *حقيقة 5*
 تزيد فرص  الإصابة بتسمم الطعام عند تناول دجاج البرويلر ، فأثبتت بعض الدراسات  والأبحاث أن هذا النوع من الدجاج تحتوي نسبة 67 % منه على بكتريا الإيكولاي  التي تسبب العدوى والتسمم الغذائي . *حقيقة 6*  هل الدحاج  الذي تمت تربيته في المنزل أفضل من دجاج اللحم ؟ نعم ، فبالمقارنة نجد أنه  الأفضل ، حيث نما هذا الدجاج في بيئة طبيعية ، وتربي بالطرق العادية ، كما  تقل فرص العدوى في هذا الدجاج عن باقي الأنواع ، ولم يتم حقنه بأية مواد  كيميائية خطيرة لزيادة حجمه . *حقيقة 7 *  عندما تذهب  لشراء أنواع اللحوم والدواجن ، لا تضعها فترة طويلة مع الخضروات والفاكهة ،  كما لا يجب إستخدام نفس السكين الذي تقطع به اللحوم لتحضير باقي الأطعمة ،  يوصى الأطباء وخبراء التغذية أيضا بضرورة غسل السكاكين ، الأطباق وباقي  أواني الطهي جيدا عندما تستخدم لإعداد اللحوم . *حقيقة 8 *  تستخدم مادة  السيترويد لحقن دجاج اللحم ، والتي تسبب الكثير من الأضرار لصحة الإنسان  ومنها زيادة خطر الإصابة بالأمراض المتعلقة بالقلب ، الكبد وبعض الاضطرابات  النفسية مثل الغضب ، الإنفعال و الإكتئاب الذي قد يؤدي إلى الإنتحار . *حقيقة 9* 
يتم حقن دواجن  اللحم بالهرمونات التي تسبب خلل في طبيعة ونسبة الهرمونات في جسم الإنسان ،  فتسبب بعض التغيرات عند الرجال مثل صغر حجم الخصيتين ، نمو حجم الثدي ،  تقلل عدد الحيوانات المنوية وتؤثر على الرغبة الجنسية ، أما النساء فتسبب  لديهن ظهور الشعر في أماكن غريبة مثل الظهر والبطن ، اضطرابات في الدورة  الشهرية أو انقاطع الطمث مبكرا . *حقيقة 10 *  يتوقع بعض الخبراء أن حقن دجاج اللحم بالسترويد قد يسبب بعض الأمراض الخطيرة مثل التهاب الكبد الوبائي بأنواعه ومرض الإيدز أيضا .

----------


## max_11



----------

